# Reihenschaltung Not-Taster nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1



## Safety (11 September 2011)

Hallo,
da in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt Fragen zum Thema Reihenschaltung und Not-Halt/Aus Geräten kommen will ich hierzu nochmal meine Interpretation dazu bringen:
1. Problem bei der Ermittlung des PLr für die Handlung im Notfall.
Man muss zunächst wissen das es sich um eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme handelt, hierzu kann man in der DIN EN ISO 12100, DIN EN ISO 13850 und auch in der DIN EN 60204-1 nachlesen. Es ist schwer einen PLr für diese ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme abzuschätzen deshalb, gebe ich hier immer die Empfehlung sich an den eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen zu orientieren. Ist auch oft nicht schwer zu erfüllen, wenn die Struktur mit zwei Funktionskanälen aufgebaut wird, sprich zweikanalige Verdrahtung. Die Aktoren sind dann eh schon vorhanden. Aber dies ist eine Empfehlung.
2. Bei einem erforderlichen PLr von b oder c kann man den PL mit der Struktur von Kategorie b bzw. c erreichen. Siehe hierzu Säulendiagramm DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Bild 5 Seite 26.
Jetzt muss man sich ansehen wie kann man einen PLb oder PLc erreichen. PLc mit Kategorie 1 fordert Bewährte Bauteile, was ein Bewährtes Bauteil ist findet man in der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang A-D für die entsprechende Technologie. In der Tabelle D.3 findet man dann auch eine Not-Aus Einrichtung nach DIN EN ISO 13850. Hier ist mal wieder der übliche Übersetzungsfehler enthalten muss Not-Halt sein denn die DIN EN ISO 13850 sagt was über Not-Halt. Also wenn das Gerät nach der Europäischen Produktnorm IEC 60497-5-5 gebaut ist und den Anforderungen der DIN EN ISO 13850 entspricht ist dies als Bewährt für Kategorie 1 anzusehen. Die weiteren Bauteile in der SF müssen auch bewährt sein. Also wir müssen jetzt noch den MTTFd des Not-Halt Gerätes ermitteln, müssen wir?
Hier kann man jetzt das Beispiel 29 aus den BGIA (IFA) Bericht 2/2008 ansehen und eventuell einen Fehlerausschluss machen. Fehlerausschlüsse kann laut DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Abschnitt 7.3
In der DIN EN ISO 13849-2 stehen nun mögliche Fehler und auch mögliche Fehlerausschlüsse dies kann sehr hilfreich sein.
Also da die Mechanik des Not-Tasters versagen könnte und darüber hinaus auch noch eine einkanalige Struktur hat müssen wir uns jetzt Gedanken machen.
Hierzu sehen wir uns mal den Gedankengang im Report an. Es wird unterstellt das immer nur ein Not-Taster betätigt wird und eine bestimmte Anzahl von Betätigungen nicht überschritten wird, auf Grund der zweiten Annahme machen wir einen Fehlerausschluss auf die Mechanik. Und da es sich hinter der Mechanik um Zwangsöffnende Kontakte nach ISO 60497-5-1 Anhang K handelt wird auch Automatisch ein Fehlerausschluss auf Kontaktversagen gemacht, denn wenn die Mechanik nicht versagt dann versagen die Kontakte auch nicht, diese öffnen also immer. Wo findet man den jetzt die angenommenen höhst Betätigungszahlen dieses Gedankenganges, in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Tabelle C.1 hier wird eine B10d Wert von 6050 angenommen bei maximaler Belastung. Also wenn wir in 20 Jahren diesen Wert nicht überschreiten dann machen wir einen Fehlerausschluss auf das gesamte System Not-Taster und somit ist hier nichts weiter zu betrachten, bis auf die Leitungsverlegung und eine erreichen von PLc ist möglich.

3. Bei einem PLr von d oder e muss jetzt die Struktur nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 mit zwei Funktionskanälen aufgebaut werden. Aber wir haben gerade Festgestellt der Not-Taster hat eine einkanalige Struktur, hier kommt nun auch ein Fehlerausschluss zum tragen, siehe 2.
Ausgehend von den gleichen Annahmen wie oben machen wir auch hier einen Fehlerausschluss auf den Taster und somit auch auf die Kontakte. Jetzt kommt das Problem der Reihenschaltung, was bewirkt ein Reihenschalten von Kontakten der Taster, dies muss man jetzt ansehen. Es kann bei der Schaltung zu einem Überschreiben eines schwerwiegenden Fehlers kommen und zwar durch betätigen eines zweiten Schalters. Hier macht man nun die Annahme dass bei der Handlung im Notfall nur ein Taster betätigt wird, im Maschinenbau werden oft solche Vereinfachungen angenommen. Dadurch kommt es also nicht zu einem Überschreiben. Wäre dies nicht so, wie z.B. bei Schutztüren dann führte eine Reihenschaltung dazu dass der Diagnosedeckungsgrad entsprechende herunter geht. Hierzu gibt es verschiedene Meinungen, meine ist man erreicht bei Schutztüren und so weiter einen Diagnosedeckungsgrad unter 60% also laut Norm keinen. Und auch die Anforderungen der Kategorie 3 werden nach meiner Meinung nicht wirklich erfüllt.
Also zurück zum Hauptthema, also eine Überschreibung wird hier nicht angenommen somit kann man die Struktur einer Kategorie 3 und einen PLe erreichen wenn alle anderen Werte passen. Siehe auch das Berechnungsbeispiel der BGIA zur Sistema. 

Es ist auch möglich über die B10d Angabe des Not-Halt Gerätes einen MTTFd Wert zu errechnen, auch hier ist aber generelle eine Ähnliche Betrachtung anzustellen.

Die Handlung im Notfall kann durch aus in Bereiche eingeteilt  werden dies kann man in der DIN EN ISO 12100 und in der DIN EN ISO 11161 nachlesen.


----------



## Wutbürger (11 September 2011)

*???*

Hallo,

wer kann mir blutigem Anfänger erklären, warum mehrere in Reihe geschaltete Knöpfe (ob die Dinger Not-Aus oder Not-Halt heißen ist mir ziemlich egal, wenn sie schalten wenn sie sollen), weniger sicher sein sollen als einer?
Na ja – unter der Voraussetzung, es handelt sich um ein Zwei-Kanaliges System und ist kurzschuss- und querschluss-sicher...

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Paule (11 September 2011)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer kann mir blutigem Anfänger erklären, warum mehrere in Reihe geschaltete Knöpfe (ob die Dinger Not-Aus oder Not-Halt heißen ist mir ziemlich egal, wenn sie schalten wenn sie sollen), weniger sicher sein sollen als einer?


Ich probiere das mal als Leihe. 
Hast Du schon mal ein Gerät in einem Elektrohandel gekauft das nicht funktionierte und es dann einfach bei der Reklamation durch ein anderes ausgetauscht wurde?
Wenn Du nun 5 Geräte kaufst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch viel höher das ein defektes Gerät dabei ist.


----------



## Safety (11 September 2011)

Hallo,
  also wenn man eine Reihenschaltung mit z.B. Not-Tastern realisiert und die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden muss/will dann muss man auch abhängig vom erforderlichen PL einen Diagnosedeckungsgrad erreichen. Bei der Reihenschaltung kann es zu einem Querschluss über einen Kontakt kommen, dieser wird bei einer zweikanaligen Struktur und einem entsprechender Logik (z.B. Sicherheitsrelais)  erkannt. Diese Logik verhindert dann ein Wiedereinschalten aber wenn ein weiterer Taster betätigt wird kann der Fehler überschrieben  und das Relais wieder eingeschaltet werden. Dies führt dazu das der DC unter 60% rutscht und ein z.B. PLd nicht erreicht werden kann.
  Nun geht man aber bei einer Reihenschaltung  von Not-Tastern im Normalfall nicht von einer mehrfach Betätigung aus.


----------



## Wutbürger (11 September 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal ein Gerät in einem Elektrohandel gekauft das nicht funktionierte und es dann einfach bei der Reklamation durch ein anderes ausgetauscht wurde?
> Wenn Du nun 5 Geräte kaufst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit doch viel höher das ein defektes Gerät dabei ist.



In dem Fall wäre ich davon ausgegangen, dass mein Not-Aus-Kreis überhaupt nicht eingeschaltet werden könnte...  
Somit wäre doch alles in Ordnung? 




Safety schrieb:


> Diese Logik verhindert dann ein  Wiedereinschalten aber wenn ein weiterer Taster betätigt wird kann der  Fehler überschrieben  und das Relais wieder eingeschaltet werden. Dies  führt dazu das der DC unter 60% rutscht und ein z.B. PLd nicht erreicht  werden kann.
> Nun geht man aber bei einer Reihenschaltung  von Not-Tastern im Normalfall nicht von einer mehrfach Betätigung aus.


 
Danke – jetzt ist mir das klar. Der erste Beitrag hat mich eher an einen Anwalt als einen Techniker erinnert... 

Macht das eine Anlage wirklich viel sicherer? Ich habe schon erlebt, dass mir ein Bediener erklärt hat, dass man nach Not-Aus auch schnell den Hauptschalter ausschalten muss, damit „es wieder geht“. Da war doch tatsächlich ein Not-Aus-Schalter falsch angeklemmt und ein Kanal gebrückt. In solchen Fällen hilft auch der beste Diagnosedeckungsbeitrag nichts mehr!

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Safety (11 September 2011)

Hallo,
  leider ist in der funktionalen Sicherheit nicht immer alles einfach. 
  Ich versuche es immer so einfach wie möglich zu erklären aber man muss sich mit den dazugehörigen Normen schon mal beschäftigen sonst versteht man nur Bahnhof. Ja mit Rechtanwalt hat das im weitesten Sinne auch zu tun.
  Und zu dem Beispiel mit dem Hauptschalter da es sich um einen Fehler handelt der von Anfang an schon vorhanden war, hat hier die Verifikation und Validierung versagt bzw. nicht stattgefunden.
  Schönes Beispiel das es auch alles Sinn macht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> In dem Fall wäre ich davon ausgegangen, dass mein Not-Aus-Kreis überhaupt nicht eingeschaltet werden könnte...
> Somit wäre doch alles in Ordnung?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke da ist nur etwas bei der Validierung schief gelaufen. Wenn
man die Schutzmaßnahmen während der Inbetriebnahme nicht überprüft,
ist sowieso Hopfen und Malz verloren.


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2011)

Zitatauszug:



Wutbürger schrieb:


> (ob die Dinger Not-Aus oder Not-Halt heißen ist mir ziemlich egal, wenn sie schalten wenn sie sollen
> Der Wutbürger


 
Dein "Nickname" inspiriert nicht gerade zum Antworten...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Und zu dem Beispiel mit dem Hauptschalter da es sich um einen Fehler handelt der von Anfang an schon vorhanden war, hat hier die Verifikation und Validierung versagt bzw. nicht stattgefunden.
> Schönes Beispiel das es auch alles Sinn macht.



Der Fehler war vermutlich nicht von Anfang an da. Kann gut sein, dass es erst bei dem Umzug in die neue Halle passiert ist. Zugeben tut das natürlich keiner. Kann ja auch mal passieren. Was nicht passieren darf, ist dass derjenige der es angeschlossen hat die Funktion nicht testet. Der wiederum hatte vielleicht gar nicht die Möglichkeit, weil die Zuleitung zur Maschine erst eine Woche später gelegt wurde...
Dann noch ein Bediener der nicht einmal die Fehlermeldungen liest, sofern vorhanden und im Zweifelsfall einfach den Schlosser-Reset durchführt ohne sich weiter Gedanken zu machen.  
Es gibt halt Fälle, da hilft kein Schild und keine Vorschrift – die Leute müssen einfach die Problematik verstehen und sich verantwortlich fühlen, um die erkannte Schwachstellen zu beheben oder wenigstens zu melden...

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Safety (14 September 2011)

Hallo,
was ich da geschrieben habe stimmt zu 100%, es hat nach einem Umbau oder Umzug wie Du es nennst keine Überprüfung der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen stattgefunden. So was kann für alle Beteiligten mit einer Geldstrafe bis hin zu Bewährung führen. Hier hat sich keiner verantwortlich gefühlt weder der Monteur noch sein Vorgesetzter. Hier muss der Vorgesetzte schon klare Anweisungen geben. Sowas kommt immer vor im täglichen Wahnsinn, aber mit einfachen organisatorischen Maßnahmen sollte dies kein Problem sein. Oder habt Ihr auch einfach nach dem kompletten Neuanschluss die Maschine eingeschaltet, ohne I/O Check usw.


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> was ich da geschrieben habe stimmt  zu 100%, es hat nach einem Umbau oder Umzug wie Du es nennst keine  Überprüfung der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen stattgefunden.



Hallo Safety,

ja da hast du recht. 




Safety schrieb:


> So was kann für alle  Beteiligten mit einer Geldstrafe bis hin zu Bewährung führen.


Gut möglich, aber in Fall „war es ja keiner“... 




Safety schrieb:


> Hier hat  sich keiner verantwortlich gefühlt weder der Monteur noch sein  Vorgesetzter. Hier muss der Vorgesetzte schon klare Anweisungen geben.  Sowas kommt immer vor im täglichen Wahnsinn, aber mit einfachen  organisatorischen Maßnahmen sollte dies kein Problem sein. Oder habt Ihr  auch einfach nach dem kompletten Neuanschluss die Maschine  eingeschaltet, ohne I/O Check usw.


Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass da einiges im Argen liegt. Ganz bestimmt gibt es in einem solchen Fall nicht „den Schuldigen“. Da haben alle etwas gepennt.

 Der Vorgesetzte kann nicht jeden Handgriff überwachen oder einzeln anweisen, 
der Elektriker der irgendwo ein paar Taster wieder anschließt, hat keinen Überblick über die vollständige Funktion, 
der Stromer der der später den Netzanschluss macht noch weniger. 
Der Vorarbeiter den den Stromer fragt, wie weit er ist, interpretiert die „Fertigmeldung“ als fertig zur Produktion und nicht als fertig angeschlossen. 
Der Bediener tut wie ihm geheißen - „lass laufen“...
Vielleicht fällt dem Bediener die Eigenart auf, aber er hat sich schon X-mal anhören müssen „du wirst zum Arbeiten und nicht zum Denken bezahlt“ und fügt sich seinem Schicksal.

 Ich bin sonst ganz deiner Meinung - ist nur nicht so rüber gekommen  - , aber in dem Punkt hab ich Zweifel. 
 Wie kann man das mit einfachen organisatorischen Maßnahmen regeln?  

Klar eine Checkliste mit allen offen Punkten und Zuständigen Verantwortlichen an der Anlage.  
Den Vorschlag kann ich ja mal unterbreiten – im schlimmsten Fall werde ich ausgelacht... :neutral:

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## jabba (14 September 2011)

> Gut möglich, aber in Fall „war es ja keiner“...


Einer ist aber verantwortlich, in erster Linie der betriebleiter/Eigentümer er ist nach Betriebssicherheitsverordnung verantwortlich.



> Klar eine Checkliste mit allen offen Punkten und Zuständigen Verantwortlichen an der Anlage.
> Den Vorschlag kann ich ja mal unterbreiten – im schlimmsten Fall werde ich ausgelacht...


Mach denen mal klar, das wenn ein Unfall dadurch passiert diese für die Kosten haften können. Die BG holt sich mittlerweile nur zu gerne die Kosten für die Behandlung und die Renten ein. Die haben da eine sehr gute Quelle gefunden , wenn einer nicht nachweisen kann das er alles gemacht hat und dadurch der nfall zu vermeiden war.
Und wie oben geschrieben haftet erst einmal der Betriebsinhaber , er sei denn er halt das abgegeben.
Wenn ich den Leuten das mal ganz deutlich beschreibe, sehen die meisten erst einmal blass aus.


----------



## Tommi (14 September 2011)

Hallo,

das Prüfen nach Veränderungen wird nur zu gerne vergessen. Ist irgendwie auch mensclich.

Deshalb muß der Vorgesetzte Regelungen treffen, wie seine Mitarbeiter sich verhalten müssen und dies auch nachweislich überprüfen.

Einer Elektrofachkraft wird man aber auch nicht glauben, daß er nicht wusste, daß er nach dem Neuanklemmen prüfen muss.

Ein klassischer Fall, daß bei einem tödlichen Unfall erstmal beide angeklagt werden.

Was dann dabei rauskommt, enscheidet der Richter. (Siehe Urteile Transrapidunfall).

Gegen die Regressansprüche der BG gegen Führungskräfte sind die Unternehmen meist versichert. Aber auch nur, wenn die Führungskraft sich nicht grob fahrlässig verhalten hat.

Gegen Straftaten kann man sich nicht versichern, zumindest nicht im Steuerungsbau 8).

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (15 September 2011)

Hallo,
eigentlich wollte ich mit diesem Thema was anderes.
1. Die Probleme von einer Reihenschaltung erklären und
2. Wie man damit einen PLe erreichen kann.


----------



## Tommi (15 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> eigentlich wollte ich mit diesem Thema was anderes.
> 1. Die Probleme von einer Reihenschaltung erklären und
> 2. Wie man damit einen PLe erreichen kann.


 
da hast Du wohl recht, Danke für den Hinweis...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 September 2011)

@Safety:
Das war auch aus meiner Sicht OK so ... und es war auch sehr interessant, das mitzulesen (zumal da auch für mich wieder etwas abgefallen ist ... ).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Safety (15 September 2011)

Hallo,
  es ist Sinn und Zweck eines Forums zu diskutieren!
  Schade das es nicht um das eigentliche Thema geht dann hätte man einfach darauf verweisen können wenn mal wieder die Frage kommt nach Not-Taster in Reihe.
  Aber  dazu gehören aber auch noch Interpretationen anderer.
  Also macht ruhig weiter!


----------



## Safety (15 September 2011)

Nochmal Hallo,
  vielleicht sollten wir uns immer mal ein Thema der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 vornehmen und darüber diskutieren. 
  Also wer macht einen Vorschlag?
  Voraussetzung ich kann überhaupt Antworten. Aber es gibt hier ja noch jede Menge Fachleute zu dem Thema.


----------



## Tommi (15 September 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Nochmal Hallo,
> vielleicht sollten wir uns immer mal ein Thema der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 vornehmen und darüber diskutieren.
> Also wer macht einen Vorschlag?
> Voraussetzung ich kann überhaupt Antworten. Aber es gibt hier ja noch jede Menge Fachleute zu dem Thema.


 
Hallo Dieter,

mich würde z.B. mal die genauen Interpretationen der Begriffe der Tabelle E1 interessieren (Abschätzung des Diagnosedeckungsgrades).

Da rate ich immer...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## the_elk (21 September 2011)

Hi,
ich das mit der Not-Aus-Kette leuchtet mir ein, dass im Normalfall immer nur eine betätigt wird. Wie wird das dann aber gemacht, wenn ich einen Sicherheitsbereich mit mehreren Schutztüren/Sicherheitslichtgittern habe. Darf man die dann nich in Reihe schalten wenn man ein PLr von d oder e erreichen muss? Was wäre eine Alternative?

Gruß
the_elk


----------



## Safety (22 September 2011)

Hallo,
hier habe ich das alles schon mal erklärt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=301561&highlight=reihenschaltung#post301561


----------



## the_elk (22 September 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## SteVol (28 April 2020)

Hallo,
Bin neu hier...
Ich Checks noch nicht ganz mit der Reihenschaltung der Not-Haltkette und das ich dadurch PLr von d nicht erreichen kann, wenn mehr als zwei in reihe geschaltet sind!
Da es ja NC sind, ist es doch egal welcher Taster betätigt wird, der kontakt wird immer unterbrochen, oder sehe ich das falsch.
Ich nutze auch die Testimpulse für diese kette dadurch kann ich ja ein Querschluss ausschließen oder?


----------



## Safety (28 April 2020)

Siehe IFA Report 2/2017 Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen
8.2.29 Kaskadierung von Not-Halt-Geräten mittels Sicherheitsschaltgerät– Kategorie 3 – PL e (Beispiel 29)


----------



## SteVol (28 April 2020)

Haben Sie vllt. ein link hierzu?


----------



## Safety (28 April 2020)

https://publikationen.dguv.de/widgets/pdf/download/article/3145
Google ist Dein Freund


----------



## SteVol (28 April 2020)

Wenn ich das nun richtig verstehe ist sogar ein PLr von e zu erreichen. Meine Schaltung ist ähnlich aufgebaut... drei Taster in Reihe mit Testimpuls, zwei Schütze die Rückgelesen werden.  
Also Pl von d erreicht.


----------

